
Show HN: Get RSS/Atom Feed Updates Delivered to Your Inbox - cameronbrown
https://www.feedsub.com?hn
======
cameronbrown
I'm making Feedsub to help manage my content consumption life. The email inbox
is one of the most powerful tools at our disposal, and ideal for getting
content updates from across the web. It's a simple service, but one I believe
that fills an important niche!

Coming in the future is the ability to create keyword filters and closer
integration with popular web services. You'll soon be able to do subscribe to
updates such as:

"Send me updates related to AI from IndieHackers"

"Send me the latest from Product Hunt (except iOS apps)"

"Tell me when I'm mentioned on Hacker News"

Please feel free to send your feedback to hello@cameronbrown.co.uk.

Happy feed-reading guys!

